# Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada in response to the situation in Israel



## Jroc (Jul 14, 2014)

A real leader, unlike what we have here in the Untied States...



> Ottawa, Ontario
> 13 July 2014
> 
> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement in response to the situation in Israel:
> ...




- See more at: Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada in response to the situation in Israel | Prime Minister of Canada


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 15, 2014)

I would much prefer if Canada stayed out of this conflict between the Arabs and the Jews, it's none of our business to get involved.  Let Israel fight it's own battles for a 

change.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 15, 2014)

> *Canadian Prime Minister Condemns Obama, West for Not Supporting Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Canadian Prime Minister Condemns Obama, West for Not Supporting Israel


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> > *Canadian Prime Minister Condemns Obama, West for Not Supporting Israel*
> >
> >
> >
> ...




(X)How is that when Israel runs and owns Obama and America and just about all of the West. It's not Israel that needs sympathy, it is the Palastinians who had their land stolen by Israel, and are the ones in need of sympathy.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 18, 2014)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > *Canadian Prime Minister Condemns Obama, West for Not Supporting Israel*
> ...



^ Because it isn't so.

And you just made the point of it not being so even stronger.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 18, 2014)

Jroc said:


> A real leader, unlike what we have here in the Untied States...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A real leader...who the fuck are you kidding.  He is the leader of an insignificant country.  He can say anything he wants and it simply doesn't matter.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 18, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > A real leader, unlike what we have here in the Untied States...
> ...




Israel needs principled people to stand with her, Harper is one of those people. Canada does have the 11th largest economy in the world which means they do have some pull 




> Since the Palestinian Authority was created in 1993, Canadian governments have provided the Palestinians with $650 million in aid.




Canada provides $66M to Palestinians | Canada | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## Ropey (Jul 18, 2014)

There is no doubt to my view that Canada stands while many other countries sit. Still, Canada is energy self-sufficient where many of those who sit either aren't or follow a socialist agenda...


...or both.

Then there's the 56 Muslim countries that stand behind the Palestinians...

...in order to push them ahead.



And Canada showed just how fast it can ramp up and fight well in times of war.  WWI and WWII has made that rather clear.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 31, 2014)

Ropey said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



(X)Harper has to be seen butt-kissing Israhell otherwise Jewish money won't be rolling into his party. Israhell is nothing but a hellhole and not worth the time of day. Take a poll and let's just see what Canadians really feel about our being friends with Israhell? Harper doesn't speak for all Canadians as he likes to pretend that he does. The world is waking up to Israhells crimes against humanity. Harper really has no choice but to capitulate.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 31, 2014)

Canada should be worried about Jews? 



> *Canadian intelligence chief concerned by citizens joining militant groups*
> 
> Michel Coulombe highlights al-Qaida, Isis, al-Shabaab links
> Says: ‘Well over 100 Canadians’ have joined militant groups
> ...



Canadian intelligence chief concerned by citizens joining militant groups World news theguardian.com


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 29, 2014)

The leader of the free world (Our Boy Barry) should not make gross pronouncements of support for one side in a dispute when the equities of the matter are mixed.  It would be OK to denounce the rocket attacks as "terrorism," which they are, but the Palestinian grievances are real - not only with respect to Gaza, but in the West Bank and Jerusalem as well.  Seen in that light, Mr. Harper's statements are at bit troubling, if you want to know the truth.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Mar 19, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> The leader of the free world (Our Boy Barry) should not make gross pronouncements of support for one side in a dispute when the equities of the matter are mixed.  It would be OK to denounce the rocket attacks as "terrorism," which they are, but the Palestinian grievances are real - not only with respect to Gaza, but in the West Bank and Jerusalem as well.  Seen in that light, Mr. Harper's statements are at bit troubling, if you want to know the truth.




Israel needs to be reined in. Only Americans can do that job because American taxpayers give Israel billions every year in foreign-aid. If it were not for America giving Israel free money they would have to quit bombing the Palestinians to smitherings and come to a peace settlement. Americans are mostly to blame for their apathy.


----------

